#ubuntu-bd 2011-05-11
<Tareq> exit
#ubuntu-bd 2011-05-15
<saurov> সালাম
<saurov> anyone?
<saurov> hi!
#ubuntu-bd 2012-05-09
<abckb__> belated 25se boishakh greetings
#ubuntu-bd 2012-05-10
<sadi> .....
<sadi> এই চ্যানেলটা মৃত্যপ্রায় হইয়া গেল :( কাউকেই এখন দেখা যায় না :'(
<sadi> Shrek 
<sadi> #Shrek
#ubuntu-bd 2012-05-12
<tuxboy> Anyone online?
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-09
<pavlushka> Morning Every one!
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> fixed your tub?
<Kilos> half  way
<pavlushka> so you are here on a break?
<Kilos> need to find where we put the new fittings some months ago
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yeah, having a sandwich
<pavlushka> great!
<pavlushka> can you give the details of your sandwich?
<Kilos> simple one
<Kilos> bread, marg and cheese spread
<pavlushka> so cheesy!
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> was a bit worried about you but now I am worried about you tub, :p
<Kilos> i have a shower as well but showering cant warm you up in winter
<Kilos> only a hot tub can
<pavlushka> not even superfly's kettle thing?
<pavlushka> with the shower.
<pavlushka> hey z4ki !
<pavlushka> whats up ?
<z4ki> fine. :) what about you?
<Kilos> hi z4ki 
<Kilos> is your nick registered now
<pavlushka> I am good
 * pavlushka was about to ask that
<Kilos> lol
<z4ki> hell
 * pavlushka help Hat on for z4ki 
<z4ki> hello.
<z4ki> nope not yet registerd. :|
<pavlushka> z4ki: "/msg nickserv register your_password your_email"
<pavlushka> z4ki: it will register you with your current nick that you are using.
<z4ki> how can i register this one "zaki"
<z4ki> can't login from yesterday.
<pavlushka> or you can just switch to your desired nick by "/nick nick" like "/nick zaki" and then run the registration process.
<z4ki> but that one is also not registerd
<pavlushka> ok, z4ki , type "/nick zaki"
<z4ki> it says nickname allready in use.
<pavlushka> z4ki: give me a second.
<z4ki> oky.. 
<pavlushka> z4ki: join #freenode and ask help for your problem, I'll be there, please right now
<z4ki> ok
<z4ki> hey this problem is with my previous nick "zaki" not this one "z4ki"
<pavlushka> give me another second
<z4ki> i can't use "zaki"  maybe someone using it. 
<z4ki> but un registerd.
<pavlushka> yes , some one from russia
<pavlushka> yes
<z4ki> so i'm waiting for him to quit. :D 
<z4ki> how did you find?
<pavlushka> I am trying to figure a way to grab that nick, wait a minute
<pavlushka> "/whois zaki"
<z4ki> hey Kilos ? did you use git?
<Kilos> for what
<z4ki> anything?
<Kilos> i have a github account and a gitlab one
<z4ki> "Git hub"
<Kilos> but they difficult for me to work with
<z4ki> why?
<z4ki> pavlushka, is that possible ?
<pavlushka> z4ki: I am afraid to say, looks like its not possible right now
<z4ki> hmm.
<z4ki> i'm waiting for him to disconnect. :D
<pavlushka> but if you agree, I can register that nick with your email if you provide me, it will send a confirmation mail to your email, and the rest you can complete.
<z4ki> which one? "zaki" ?
<pavlushka> and he will disconnect as he is not registered either.
<pavlushka> yes zaki
<z4ki> yaap.
<pavlushka> other wise you can register yourself right now
<pavlushka> *otherwise
<z4ki> help me than. :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: but z4ki  is not bad, had some twist which is good.
<Kilos> yes its not a bad nick
<pavlushka> z4ki: so you can register with this nick if you wish
<z4ki> really? :D
<Kilos> try find who is using zaki though and if he hasnt registered it log on as zaki when he goes off then register immediately
<Kilos> then group z4ki with it
<z4ki> zaki isn't registerd yet.
<z4ki> group mean?
<Kilos> then check for him to log off and register it
<pavlushka> Kilos: I helped dipraw registering with his nick in my mentioned way
<Kilos> group means a few nicks together with one registered nick
<z4ki> ok i'm registering it now.
<z4ki> oky.. 
<z4ki> now break. i will be back soon. :) than you guys. :)
<Kilos> be good
<pavlushka> see ya
 * pavlushka help Hat off
<pavlushka> QA coffee please
<QA> pavlushka: There isn't a pot on
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<pavlushka> QA coffee please
<QA> pavlushka: Sure
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos and pavlushka!
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<pavlushka> QA thanks a million
<QA> pavlushka: my pleasure
<pavlushka> Kilos: the ip is from Ukraine, Kiev, using a secure connection and is away right now, I have a doubt that the nick is recoverable, :(
<Kilos> you can asl the ops guys on #freenode
<Kilos> ask
<pavlushka> Kilos: on what basis, the nick is not registered, both user have the equal right to use it.
<Kilos> tell them zaki didnt know about registerig and now someone else claimed it
<Kilos> or wait till that guy goes offline
 * pavlushka laughs
<Kilos> pavlushka what you doing
<pavlushka> testing a bit
<Kilos> with dcc chat
<pavlushka> yeah, forget it, not working like before, :p
<z3ki> lol
<z4ki> hah. :D
<pavlushka> z4ki: see?
<z4ki> hmm.
<z4ki> i use 4 as "A" ;D
<z4ki> pavlushka, waht about the release party? 
<z4ki> Kilos, ? what are you doing?
<pavlushka> z4ki: I have the same question but not the answer.
<z4ki> ashikur rahaman post something about it.
<pavlushka> where?
<z4ki> this nick is now registered. :)
<pavlushka> z4ki: go to your email inbox and verify
<z4ki> yap, also verified. :)
<z4ki> Foss Bangladesh face book page.
<z4ki> Deffodil university. 13 th may.
<pavlushka> z4ki: about your nick, they will give you a temp password to run with instructions, follow that, you have to run that in here.
<z4ki> yap. done that.
<z4ki> https://www.facebook.com/events/1546568965645089/
<pavlushka> z4ki: copy that
<z4ki> this is the event. 
<z4ki> copied
<pavlushka> z4ki: now reconnect and then type "/msg nickserv identify your_password"
<z4ki> ok everythin done. :)
<z4ki> hey pavlushka ? bangla words are broken in irc/hexchat
<z4ki> e.g উবুন্টু বাংলাদেশ এর আই‍.আর.সি. চ্যানেলে আপনাকে স
<pavlushka> z4ki:  the verification will be something like this "/msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER z4ki bbadjk", done that?
<z4ki> yap. done that.
<pavlushka> z4ki: about fonts, go to settings , select preference, in the appearance, set the font to Sans.
<z4ki> পাভেল ভাই আপনাকে অনেক ধন্যবাদ।  :) :D 
<z4ki> what are you doing now?
<pavlushka> going to say my evening prayer, laters
<z4ki> oky. :) 
<z4ki> jn
<pavlushka> z4ki: type "/nick z3ki"
<Kilos> was outside again checking where we need to still fence
<pavlushka> Kilos: so is fence ok?
<Kilos> have to move 200 metres of fence
<pavlushka> that's a long fence to fix
<Kilos> gonna move the whole thing
<Kilos> about 70 metres further to one side
<z4ki> why fence? 
<Kilos> to keep sheep on our property
<Kilos> this is a small holding
<Kilos> tiny farm
<Kilos> z4ki is this nick registered now
<z4ki> oh that is cool.
<z4ki> yap. :)
<z4ki> now setting up git. 
<z4ki> did you use?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> git too involved for me
<Kilos> we use launchpad to do things
<Kilos> then you get karma as well
<z4ki> oh.
<Kilos> and karma counts when applyin g for membership
<z4ki> hmm know that.
<z4ki> Kilos, 
<Kilos> yes
<z4ki> want to see your desktop. will you give me screen shot of your desktop.
<z4ki> if you don't mind. :D
<z4ki> :p
<Kilos> sec
<z4ki> oky
<Kilos> i forgot something
<Kilos> sec
<z4ki> what!!
<Kilos> i cant paste the link for some strange reason. let me try another browser
<z4ki> hah.. :D oky.
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co/NqmIwG8.png
<Kilos> thats one of my blank workspaces
<Kilos> 5 others have pidgin thinderbird konversation terminals and 2 have different browsers
<Kilos> thunderbird
<z4ki> nice. :D
<Kilos> this is kubuntu
<Kilos> i love it
<Kilos> each workspace has a different background
<z4ki> good. thinking of me. if i will move to kubuntu, what can happen. :D
<Kilos> once you know it you will never go back to unity
<Kilos> see the 9  blocks bottom panel near the left
<Kilos> that is workspace switcher
<z4ki> yap seen that. 
<z4ki> git set up successfully. adding my repositories. 
<z4ki> push nd pull :D
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> i use simple things only and get clever people to sort the hard stuff for me
<z4ki> :D 
<z4ki> time to go.
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> check for zaki
<z4ki> good night. :)
<Kilos> when he goes offline take the nick
<z4ki> oky. :D
<Kilos> and register it immediately
<z4ki> yaap.
<Kilos> rest well lad
<z4ki> oky. :)
<z4ki> thank you.
<Kilos> you welcome
<pavlushka> wb Kilos !
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> did i go somewhere?
<pavlushka> No it was I who is back, :p but its a vice versa lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you having fun
<pavlushka> kinda
<Kilos> you will have to hope that other zaki logs off irc
<Kilos> then jump in fast
<pavlushka> Kilos: but zaki already registered as z4ki 
<Kilos> then you login as zaki and group the nick
<Kilos> then both are registered to him
<pavlushka> Kilos: Zaki Rahman has registered z4ki nick for himself.
<Kilos> yes but he wants zaki as well i think
<Kilos>   /msg nickserv help
<Kilos> group is in there
<pavlushka> Kilos: ok
<Kilos> you will need his info if you do it i think
<Kilos> or he will have to do it
<pavlushka> I have some
<pavlushka> but the time in Kiev is 8.35 PM now, it will take long to disconnect, :p
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> early morning maybe
<pavlushka> or even never if its on a server.
<Kilos> yeah then you just have to hope they also have bad connections
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> good night Kilos !
<Kilos> night laddy
<Kilos> sleep well
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-10
<pavlushka> Morning guys!
<pavlushka> QA coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<QA> Coffee's ready for pavlushka!
<pavlushka> thanks QA
<pavlushka> QA thanks
<QA> sure thing, pavlushka
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> o/
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos 
<pavlushka> bbl
<zaki> hey Kilos !
<zaki> pavlushka, 
<pavlushka> hey
<zaki> what are you doing?
<zaki> this nick is just registerd. :p
<pavlushka> So, zaki, quickly register your this nick , gotta go say my prayer, bbl
<pavlushka> congrats!
<zaki> hmm.
<zaki> when you will back?
<pavlushka> within 20
<zaki> oky.
<pavlushka> So zaki.
<zaki> yaap. :)
<zaki> how your days going? 
<pavlushka> good, you know why?
<zaki> why?
<pavlushka> coz, guys like you and NaSb are around, :)
<zaki> really? :D
<zaki> <sasl> failed to login to zaki.  There have been 2 failed login attempts since your last successful login.
<zaki> what is this
<zaki> ?
<zaki> is someone trying? :D
<pavlushka> it happens, if the freenode server or your connections has some issues.
<pavlushka> I faced this problem in the morning.
<zaki> nope i think someone trying to log in using same name.
<zaki> set enforce on
<zaki> -NickServ- The ENFORCE flag has been set for account zaki.
<zaki> what is the use off this command?
<zaki> cz im allready loged in, why it will attempt to log in from my ip/connection
<zaki> what do you think? is it a ssl/port problem with my connection with freenode?
<pavlushka> yes, enforce command forces a nick to register must to use it, it s good you set it.
<zaki> hmm..
<zaki> someone says in reddit that its a ssl problem. and.
<zaki>  1) Disable root login 2) Do not use passwords, use keys 3) Change port. IP whitelists if yoi are extra paranoid.
<zaki> this is his solution.
<pavlushka> z4ki: you have to use 2 emails for 2 nicks, what have you done?
<z4ki> :3
<z4ki> used 1 mail for 2 nick. :3 
<z4ki> now what?
<pavlushka> have you verified the second in the same way?
<z4ki> yaap
<z4ki>  /ns set email password email@address repeatemail@address
<z4ki> is this will work to change my mail address?
<pavlushka> yes
<pavlushka> and give your nick 24 hours, it will become stable, the server takes time to update its database, I faced that too.
<z4ki> so how to proceed? which one will i change?
<pavlushka> dont worry you have the keys, email and password.
<pavlushka> chnage email of z4ki
<pavlushka> * change
<z4ki> oky.
<z4ki> not working.
<z4ki> how to change? 
<z4ki> give me an example!
<Kilos> keep zaki libve
<Kilos> live 
<Kilos> and group it
<Kilos>   /mg nickserv group zaki or z4hi or whatever
<zaki> droped it than re registered it
<zaki> why do i group? 
<Kilos> its groups all your registered nicks
<zaki> now my only registerd nick is zaki :)
<Kilos> other one should also be
<zaki> with same mail id?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> maybe thats why you need to group them i forget
<Kilos> just ask staff on #freenode
<zaki> hmm those peps are helpfull
<Kilos> wbb
<NaSb> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> hi NaSb 
<NaSb> How was your day?
<Kilos> busy with farm work
<Kilos> lots of manual labour
<Kilos> and yours?
<NaSb> busy with class, listening lecture, searching programming resources :D
<NaSb> But i'm very happy with my works :) 
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> i like seing people happy
<pavlushka-> hello NaSb
<pavlushka-> NaSb its been a while you were here
<pavlushka-> but good to see you are back :)
<pavlushka-> anyways my net is down, on a phone, see you tomorrow :)
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> sleep well lad
<pavlushka-> night Kilos:)
<NaSb> Good night all
<NaSb> Sleep tight Kilos ;)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-11
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<pavlushka> Good Morning!
<Kilos> why you leave messages on the irc thing
<Kilos> that makes work
<Kilos> use QA 
<Kilos> cold here , hows things there?
<pavlushka> To be in practice, not to forget that feature, that's why, :p
<pavlushka> It's hot&humid here.
<Kilos> use it with others
<Kilos> im too old for all the extra typing
<pavlushka> lol, ok
<pavlushka> I guess the server is under attack again!
<Kilos> attacks everywhere
<pavlushka> So you think I am ready?
<Kilos> for?
<pavlushka> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> lemme think
<Kilos> where is your wiki page
<Kilos> and lp page
<pavlushka> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/pavelsayekat
<pavlushka> https://launchpad.net/~pavelsayekat
<pavlushka> Kilos: you edited the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards, and added the link of my profile https://launchpad.net/~pavelsayekat!
<Kilos> i didnt add the link
<Kilos> i removed the last 2 guys
<pavlushka> You've got mail
<pavlushka> Kilos: Ok I got it, but check the mail.
<zaki> hey Kilos ? how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty zaki and you
<zaki> what are you doing?
<Kilos> just on my way to take sheep to lockup
<Kilos> wbb in about 30 mins
<Kilos> hi annasha 
<Kilos> zaki im back
<zaki> hey!
<Kilos> sorry i took so long
<zaki> what are you doing now?
<Kilos> chatting to you
<zaki> waht time is it there?
<Kilos> 5.10 pm
<zaki> pavluska is missing. :|
<zaki> had lunch?
<Kilos> lunch at 1 pm
<zaki> good. :)
<zaki> annasha is so quite. 
<Kilos> maybe he is working for a change
<Kilos> or even sleeping
<zaki> i never seen him/her to say something
<Kilos> oh yes she has but very shy
<zaki> oh its she than! 
<zaki> what about JediKnight ?
<Kilos> i cant remember if he has ever said anything here
<zaki> :3
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> pavluska is in electricity problem.
<Kilos> oh
<zaki> by the way where is belkinsa! did you talked?
<Kilos> yes she is very busy so had to close some channels to not be distracted
<zaki> hmm. (y)
<Kilos> only essential channels open
<zaki> wb pavlushka 
<zaki> :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka you been sleeping agian
<pavlushka> :)
<Kilos> (y)
<pavlushka> Kilos: oops, how come you know? I was sleeping hiding or hiding sleeping, :p
<Kilos> i know everything
<pavlushka> My fixed line was down since last night, 
<Kilos> except what i have forgotten
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> ouch
<zaki> hi pavlushka , how are you?
<pavlushka> Hi zaki , where were you?
<pavlushka> zaki: btw, I am fine, thanks
<pavlushka> So guys, how was the day?
<Kilos> just another day
<zaki> (y)
<Kilos> ok now i have a github account
<Kilos> sigh
<pavlushka> Kilos: claps
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> tell annasha she mustnt be shy of me
<Kilos> im too far to bite
<pavlushka> no, she is just busy with her designs and FB.
<Kilos> eish another fb addict
<Kilos> what does she design
<pavlushka> yep, Its I who configured the irc of her and just told her to be here in exchange of pc maintenance, lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what does she design
<pavlushka> She is a fine arts Grad and does that for living.
<Kilos> what is fine arts
<Kilos> my daughter is an artist
<Kilos> draws anime stuff for a living
<pavlushka> painting, print making, crafting
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> she cleverer than you then
<pavlushka> lol, you can say so.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nm
<pavlushka> ??nm
<Kilos> never mind
<Kilos> you still my friend
<pavlushka> ok Kilos, just chill.
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> I wont shoot you for that.
<Kilos> you sound like a yank
<Kilos> and they all say hey instead of hi
<Kilos> and half the world copies them
<pavlushka> and what about the other half?
<Kilos> we say hi
<pavlushka> and nm.
<Kilos> i dont talk movie slang i talk my own slang
<Kilos> nm saves the old fingers from typing lots
<pavlushka> I s-e-e
<Kilos> learned that when smsing on cell
 * pavlushka laughs
<pavlushka> have something for you
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> does it bite?
<pavlushka> are you acrophobic?
<Kilos> whats that
<pavlushka> scared of height?
<Kilos> QA define  acrophobic
<QA> Kilos: acrophobic adj 1: suffering from acrophobia; abnormally afraid of high places
<Kilos> no i have climbed tall  microwave towers many years ago
<pavlushka> I see.
<Kilos> used to work on them a lifetime ago
<Kilos> those near our coasts often need repainting etc
<pavlushka> are you up for another 15 mins?
<Kilos> yes
<pavlushka> Kilos: https://photos.google.com/album/AF1QipM_wTGBStst14xgbcEcqvn-YAQRO5K91Xhgxxx1
<Kilos> 404. That’s an error.
<pavlushka> https://goo.gl/photos/3CXaGGEVuovxtVqD8
<Kilos> what are those fruits
<pavlushka> Lychee
<Kilos> yummy
<Kilos> i love them
<Kilos> nice big trees
<pavlushka> I turns blushy red, and very sweet.
<pavlushka> when ripens
<Kilos> i love them
<Kilos> we get then here as well
<Kilos> only trees dont get so big
<pavlushka> I'll post pic when they get ripen, :)
<Kilos> maybe the farmers keep them trimmed
<Kilos> np i know them well
<Kilos> now i can sleep hey?
<pavlushka> The one's that pruned are get bushy type
<Kilos> here they trim so that all fruit can be picked and sold
<Kilos> fruit is expensive here
<pavlushka> actually which are cloned from other tree, are a bit bushy or small but if from seeds they grow, it grows big
<Kilos> ok
<pavlushka> and by big I mean big, (From Reader's Digest), :p
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i must sleep lad
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<Kilos> sleep tight
<pavlushka> Kilos: The last line is from Reader's Digest, A kid visited a palace, and I'll tel you tomorrow the rest, sleep tight, :)
<Kilos> ty
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-12
<Kilos> hi NaSb 
<NaSb> Hello Kilos
<NaSb> Good morning :)
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> im taking a break from outside labours
<NaSb> Are you eating something
<NaSb> I'm start my launch now ;)
<Kilos> no been picking up pecan nuts
<Kilos> i ate oats at 7am
<Kilos> will have stew in 2 1/2 hoursa for lunch
<zaki> hey NaSb !
<NaSb> Hello zaki
<zaki> how are you? 
<NaSb> Alhamdulillah fine :)
<NaSb> How was your day? zaki
<zaki> same like everyday.
<zaki> at office now.
<zaki> what about you?
<NaSb> just finished my launch :)
<zaki> good. whare are you from?
<zaki> dhaka?
<zaki> hey kilos?
<Kilos> hi  zaki 
<zaki> are you there?
<Kilos> well
<Kilos> this isnt my ghost
<zaki> last night knoked in ubuntu pakistan fb page. give them a massage. 
<zaki> ha ha. :D 
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> try wake them up
<zaki> now they replied to me this like this. what can i say to them now?
<Kilos> no one on fb can ever become an ubuntu member without using irc
<zaki> reply: Hi Zaki, unfortunately we don't get enough volunteers to keep the motion. Most of the people do volunteer some time but sooner or later they have to look after they day jobs and due to lack of volunteers this community suffers from frequent halts. However, this is a community effort and isn't owned by anyone. If you are interested in volunteering then we can take you on board.
<Kilos> thats a good message from them
<zaki> hmm.
<zaki> now what to tell them? 
<Kilos> get pavlushka involved as well then you two can get that loco going again
<Kilos> yes , tell them that you would be honoured to help them out
<zaki> ok i will tell them. 
<zaki> but at first you help me
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> what can i help you with
<zaki> how can i convince him to organize a community meet up for ubuntu users. 
<zaki> or some campus guys
<zaki> tell me some effective way.
<zaki> oky i'm figuring it out.
<Kilos> first get use of the group
<Kilos> dont try run before you can walk
<Kilos> get on the board first
<Kilos> them make somre friends there
<zaki> yap. 
<Kilos> then orgsanise a get together
<Kilos> are you far from pavel?
<zaki> yap.. like earth and pluto. :D 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> difficult
<Kilos> we in za have the same problem
<zaki> but we both are in bangladesh. :)
<Kilos> from capetown to pretoria is over 1500 ks
<zaki> same here man. :3
<Kilos> thats why we all use irc.
<zaki> (y)
<Kilos> keep in touch and then have get togethers in the different areas and feed back with photos etc on irc
<zaki> thats for whom? we or those pakistani? 
<zaki> by the way, you know, i don't like em much. whatever i will try.
<Kilos> pakistan forms groups in their close by areas and you do the same in your area, but all feed back to common irc channels
<zaki> hmm.
<Kilos> they can even use fb
<Kilos> but ultimately irc is the home of all ubuntu business
<zaki> yap. thats why, i'm just invited that guy to irc. 
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> i will help where i can and so will pavel
<zaki> replied him that, if it is possible, use irc. #ubuntu-pk or #ubuntu-bd :D
<Kilos> pavel has found his way into many ubuntu groups so can be a big help
<zaki> in our country our ubuntu community is in good form . many active volunteer.
<zaki> hmm. 
<Kilos> yes but they all sit on facebook
<zaki> sadly thats right
<zaki> but this irc channel has much activity back than. 2013.
<zaki> i used to come here some time.
<Kilos> thats fine if they only want to be part of that group but useless to get involved in the whole ubuntu community
<Kilos> they need to understand that ubuntu isnt only bangladesh, its world wide
<zaki> hmm.. :(
<Kilos> i have made friends from russia to australia
<Kilos> and most places in between
<Kilos> and the whole african continent
<zaki> yoy are you. :D (y)
<zaki> http://forum.linuxdesh.net/
<zaki> did you seen this? its our forum. it's a big community effort. 
<zaki> but sadly last post in there is from 2014. :3
<Kilos> i see it yes
<Kilos> they need new blood to wake them up
<zaki> may be.
<Kilos> also ubuntu is getting better all the time so not so much help needed
<Kilos> in 2008 many needed help to get going
<pavlushka> QA tell zaki I'll be off for 4-5 days, but I'll try to peek in whenever possible, :), Its the Ubuntu-release-party.
<QA> pavlushka: Okay, I'll tell zaki on freenode
<zaki> hey pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> Hello zaki !
<zaki> are you going to release party?
<pavlushka> zaki: planning to.
<zaki> good. i will come too some day. :D 
<zaki> we will meet than. :D
<zaki> Kilos, ?
<pavlushka> zaki: sure, I'll be very happy that day, :)
<Kilos> yes
<zaki> hmm. :)
<zaki> pavlushka, did yoy talked with those pakistani?
<pavlushka> zaki: tried a bit, ask Kilos !
<zaki> hmm said that.
<zaki> i talked with one.
<pavlushka> with whom?
<zaki> https://www.facebook.com/ubuntupakistan/
<zaki> admin may be.
<pavlushka> admin is Mr. Fouad
<zaki> hmm. did you talked with him?
<pavlushka> He is a bigshot IT expert, Big Data Expert, ex-Yahoo.
<zaki> oh. 
<pavlushka> So, you can just say hi and expect a reply, :)
<zaki> hmm.. 
<pavlushka> but you can try and might got lucky, cant guarantee 
<zaki> আমিতো পেজ এ মেসেজ দিছিলাম, কাল রাত এ। রিপ্লাই ওঃ দিছে।
<pavlushka> congrats!
<pavlushka> keep building up that way, thumbs up.
<zaki> mr.fouad না কে সেটা তো সিওর না। :D
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> ha. 
<zaki> so waht are you doing right now?
<pavlushka> wrapping up to go, check your mail please, :)
<zaki> good!
<zaki> alone?
<pavlushka> work on it, it might help you for #ubuntu-pk
<pavlushka> With my mom, :)
<zaki> hmm, reading.
<pavlushka> bye, gotta go. see ya.
<zaki> bye bye.
<zaki> hi rakib!
<zaki> Kilos, what are you doing man?
<Kilos> watching a serial on tv
<Kilos> hi msa-rakib 
<zaki> which one?
<Kilos> 7th avenue
<zaki> i do like serial. :D
<Kilos> local za serial
<Kilos> in afrikaans
<zaki> oh. 
<zaki> some time i watch some holywood serial game off throne, blindspot,the vampire diaries,the originals, :D
<Kilos> game of thrones was good
<Kilos> my sister watches vampire diaries
<Kilos> oh and blindspot is great
<msa-rakib> hi.....
<zaki> i love vampire diaries. :D watching that show since 2012
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> blind spot is new.
<zaki> hello rakib. :)
<zaki> msa-rakib, are you from pavluskas area?
<msa-rakib> i'm from thakurgaon............
<zaki> oh. how is your day?
<msa-rakib> not bad.......i'm new in ubuntu & also in irc......
<zaki> wb kilos!
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> some connection prob here today
<zaki> oky. 
<msa-rakib> pavluskas said me.......for this irc
<zaki> how is your bandwidth?
<Kilos> msa-rakib feel at home and if you need help just say what the problem is
<Kilos> i have to go eat
<zaki> go then.
<msa-rakib> thanks............bro
<zaki> i eated too much. :( now can't walik.
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> ha ha . :D
<zaki> rakib i'm from chittagong. :)
<zaki> hey Kilos to day will be the last episode off vampire diaries season 7. :( it make me sad.
<zaki> time to go. 
<zaki> good night  :)
<msa-rakib> zaki vai..........what is the best download manager for ubuntu
<zaki> hey i'm just back, chenged my mind. :#
<msa-rakib_> hello..........
<msa-rakib_> এখানে সবাই কি বাংলাদেশী
<Kilos> why dont you chat to the new guy
<Kilos> make him feel happy to be online
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-13
<pavlushka-> Morning NaSb!
<NaSb> Morning pavlushka
<NaSb> Jumma Mubarok :)
<NaSb> গতকাল zaki এসেছিলো, আমার নেটে সমস্যা করায় কথা বলতে পারিনি -_-
<pavlushka-> Jumma Mubarak
<pavlushka-> Hmm, nice
<pavlushka-> We had another guest yesterday, check the channel logs
<pavlushka-> And i am now in Dhaka, on a phone,
<pavlushka-> My intention is to attend today's ubuntu release party at Daffodil, around 4-6 pm, come on join us, :)
<pavlushka-> NaSb, what do you say?
<NaSb> My Sad! I can't join this event -_-
<z4ki> hey pavlushka- 
<pavlushka-> Hello every one!
<z4ki> whare are you now?
<pavlushka-> Z4ki, is it registered?
<pavlushka-> Morning Kilos!
<pavlushka-> Capital
<z4ki> nope.
<pavlushka-> On phone.
<z4ki> what about release party
<pavlushka-> 4-6 pm, still have some time
<z4ki> good. :)
<z4ki> are you in which area at dhaka.
<pavlushka-> Mdpur
<z4ki> hmm. 
<z4ki> downloading a serial. :3
<Kilos> greetings
<z4ki> morning. :)
<Kilos> pavlushka- you missed the new guy here last night
<z4ki> rakib?
<Kilos> hows things there z4ki 
<Kilos> he said you sent him
<Kilos> i told him if he needs help we are here
<Kilos> just im busy outside lots lately
<z4ki> everything fine.
<z4ki> weather is more attractive, after a lot of rain from morning. :D last day it was 34* celcias. and now it is 23* 
<pavlushka-> Kilos, while he was here, he was also connected with me through sms, :), the new guy Rakib
<Kilos> i prefer the 34°c
<Kilos> ah cool pavlushka- 
<z4ki> (y)
<z4ki> had lnch? pavlushka- ?
<Kilos> get him to hang out here as well wheen he is setup
<pavlushka-> See ya, gotta save some battery, :p,  lunch is on the way,  :)
<z4ki> oky. :)
<z4ki> wb
<Kilos> ty usb 3g dongle disonnecting every now and again for some strange reason
<z4ki> i have that problem with wireless network.
<z4ki> sometime
<Kilos> im trying to remember how i cured it a year ago
<Kilos> not easy when i battle to remember 2 hours ago
<z4ki> hmm.
<z4ki> how is bandwidth in your country?
<Kilos> i get good speed on 3g just it is costly
<Kilos> get up to 8mb/s on good days
<Kilos> other days luck to get 500kb/s
<z4ki> hmm. i said you yesterday, here is the main problem with bandwidth.
<z4ki> it's so hard to use internet in remote areas.
<Kilos> the internet sucks all over
<z4ki> i faced that problem 2012 to 2015. 
<z4ki> now i'm happy with it. 
<Kilos> yes they sort vities but dont care about rural areas unless you are rich and can pay to have fibre put in
<Kilos> cities
<z4ki> right. 
<z4ki> i studied an institute, that held in an hill tract area. i fight for using internet everyday. even sometime climbed to ruff top for better signal. :D
<z4ki> roof*
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i have exen used external yagi antenna to improve signal
<z4ki> ha ha. :D
<Kilos> now i can see the mobile tower 1k away
<z4ki> are you in a remote area?
<Kilos> so signal always strong now unless hit by bad lightning storm
<Kilos> yes on a small holding
<z4ki> nice. 
<Kilos> yes much better than city life
<Kilos> only you always last on the list for anything being upgraded
<Kilos> many of our cities have fibre to the home and wifi all over etc
<z4ki> hmm. i left my hometown in 2010 for higher studies. 
<z4ki> ha ha. :D thats true.
<Kilos> i wonder where Ekushey has got to
<Kilos> hasnt said anything for months now
<z4ki> here isp are installed ther fiber like spider web.
<z4ki> Ekushey is a name of organization.
<z4ki> of an*
<Kilos> no he is the owner of this channel
<Kilos> heads ubuntu there in bangladesh
<z4ki> hmm. May be Russel John.
<Kilos> yes thats him
<z4ki> u know him since when?
<Kilos> since pavel tried to get membership without support
<z4ki> oh. 
<z4ki> he helped me with some ubuntu stuff back then.
<z4ki> https://russelljohn.net/ this is his blog.
<Kilos> yes he was here for some months then went silent again
<z4ki> when?
<Kilos> he has been silent maybe 2 months
<Kilos> pavel will remember
<z4ki> oh.
<Kilos> maybe he is ill or moved somewhere
<z4ki> moved somewhere. 
<z4ki> busy may be.
<Kilos> ill ask pavel to mail him when in a weeks time
<z4ki> (y)
<Kilos> unless maybe he is busy on FB
<z4ki> it's like he's working with a tv chanl.
<Kilos> ok
<z4ki> he's a good photographer too.
<z4ki> :D
<z4ki> oky. time to go.
<Kilos> go well
<z4ki> :) be good. 
<msa-rakib> hello
<Kilos> hi msa-rakib 
<msa-rakib> hi........kilos
<Kilos> you only come online at night?
<Kilos> pavel and zaki were here today
<Kilos> when they are here you can use banga
<msa-rakib> thanks......for it
<Kilos> its the banga channel
<msa-rakib> ok i will try to chat with pavel & zaki bro
<Kilos> guys use english just so i can understand
<msa-rakib> hmmm
<Kilos> make friends, thats what irc is all about
<msa-rakib> ok......but i am new user
<Kilos> make your self at home here, as you get used to it you can add more channels
<msa-rakib> now i want to install Blue sora theme in my ubuntu.......can you help me
<Kilos> then see what happens in the rest of the world as well
<msa-rakib> i was download Blue sora.tar.gz file
<Kilos> lets see if google can help, i use kubuntu
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> always try get .deb files
<Kilos> they install easy
<msa-rakib> oh....
<Kilos> but try right click on the file and tick extract
<Kilos> sometimes inside is an install version
<Kilos> icon
<msa-rakib> thanks, i have a question about irc
<Kilos> which version of ubuntu are you using
<msa-rakib> how do i open an account with password....... Ubuntu 16.04
<Kilos> in irc
<Kilos> you register your nickname
<Kilos> so
<msa-rakib> only nickname
<Kilos> type in /msg nickserv register nick password i think
<msa-rakib> example plz
<Kilos> type the forward slash and what comes after
<Kilos>   /msg nickserv register msa-rakib  12345277
<msa-rakib> thanks, trying
<Kilos> use a good password with letters and numbers and some upper case chracters
<Kilos> it will tell you what to do if that doesnt work
<msa-rakib> what is nickserv
<Kilos> its the server for nicknames
<Kilos> also have a look at what this guy says https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwigsdb92dfMAhVJET4KHQiEDdkQFggbMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.omgubuntu.co.uk%2F2016%2F04%2F10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-16-04-lts&usg=AFQjCNFPiai7v052TrK-pKlj2L2QiN5F7A&sig2=wSo9B3gxZ303rg3slnz2zg
<Kilos> QA shorten https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwigsdb92dfMAhVJET4KHQiEDdkQFggbMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.omgubuntu.co.uk%2F2016%2F04%2F10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-16-04-lts&usg=AFQjCNFPiai7v052TrK-pKlj2L2QiN5F7A&sig2=wSo9B3gxZ303rg3slnz2zg
<QA> Kilos: The tubes are clogged!
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> here is a better link https://is.gd/sOuI9m
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-14
<pavlushka> morning NaSb !
<NaSb> শুভ সকাল pavlushka
<pavlushka> অনেকেই আসেন নি, বিশেষ করে Ubuntu LoCo থেকে যারা আসবে বলেছিল।
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos & Saiful !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka Saiful 
<pavlushka> Saiful: have you registered your nick? means irc user name?
<Saiful> hi bro.........
<pavlushka> Hello
<Kilos> you did a nick change
<Saiful> no, i'm now windows
<Kilos> pavlushka give him the command to register
<Kilos> oh
<Saiful> how to resister with my nick name
<pavlushka> Saiful: run here like chatting "/msg nickserv register your_password your_email"
<pavlushka> Saiful: but are you sure you want to register this user_name?
<pavlushka> or you can change your nick to the desired nick if you wish by typing "/nick nick_name"
<pavlushka> anyway, you can register you nick Saiful !
<Saiful> yes..........
<pavlushka> Saiful: have you done it?
<Saiful> no.......what will nickserv
<pavlushka> Saiful: run here like chatting "/msg nickserv register your_password your_email"
<pavlushka> Kilos: can you brief Saiful about nickserv a little?
<pavlushka> I go eat....
<Saiful> how to change my real name from realname
<Kilos> where you fill in your info on your irc client you put in your real name
<Saiful> plz recieved a file kilos
<Kilos> it doesnt sho accept
<Kilos> past it on poicpaste
<Kilos> picpaste
<Kilos> i cant get to accept file transfers on dcc
<Kilos> use picpaste.com
<Saiful> how to send a file in irc
<Kilos> i dont use that function
<Kilos> what file is it
<Saiful> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_4-9Jg7kRwb.png
<Kilos> thats better ill go see it there
<Saiful> ami registered..........see this pic
<Saiful> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_5-ih6IPogk.png
<Saiful> i want to change this from real name
<Kilos> i dont use hexchat, yes you change it where you choose what server and channels you join
<Saiful> how?
<Kilos> where did you enter #ubuntu-bd?
<Kilos> or did pavel do it
<Kilos> somewhere before it logs onto the channel is your settings
<Kilos> maybe tick on settings or on the hexchat icon at the top and look at options
<Kilos> you found it
<Saiful> sorry, please send again... here electricity problem 
<Kilos> kill hexchat then whe it starts up again, where you fill in what channels and server to join, somewhere there must be where you put your name in
<Kilos> i dont know hexchat
<Kilos> pavlushka come on man
<Kilos> we need your help
<Saiful> are you useing polari for irc chat?
<pavlushka> i am here now.
<pavlushka> Saiful: you are using polari?
<pavlushka> Saiful: you are registered
<Saiful> no..i'm using hexchat now.........
<pavlushka> Saiful: I told you to use Hexchat, I see no gui option in polari like hexchat to fi in the detais.
<pavlushka> *fil in the detais
<Saiful> how to change real name......
<pavlushka> Saiful: then go to settings menu, select preference, go to chatting tab, then select advanced, there is the option, real name
<Saiful> thanks........bro
<pavlushka> Saiful: anything else?
<Saiful> i want to install my modem GUI mood...... 
<pavlushka> Saiful: have you verified your nick as in the email instructed?
<pavlushka> Saiful: didn't get any help from FB ubuntu-bd?
<Saiful> yes........i was registered, no......in ubuntu-bd fb group
<pavlushka> Saiful: you see the nerwork logo in the upper right corner of your desktop?
<Saiful> bro it's done........but show modem isn't connected
<Saiful> i'm using it via Mobile Broadband
<pavlushka> Saiful, I can hep you about it only when I return to Panchagarh, you have to wait till then if you need my help.
<pavlushka> *help, problem with L key
<Saiful> how to send a file via hexchat
<pavlushka> for now I am going offline, Saiful , dont try it because it has issues, use pastebin/picpaste like websites and post the link.
<pavlushka> then post the link here
<pavlushka> Good bye Kilos , & Saiful !
<Kilos> cheers pavlushka 
<Saiful> good bye
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-15
<zaki> hey dipraw !
<dipraw> hello Zaki !
<zaki> hmm.
<zaki> how are you?
<dipraw> i am good!!
<zaki> (y)
<dipraw> how u doing!
<dipraw> ?
<zaki> fine. :) just weather is so hot. :3
<dipraw> yeah that is!! Same here!
<zaki> hmm. 
<zaki> did you updated to 16.4?
<dipraw> yeah :D 
<dipraw> my brother did it for me yesterday!
<dipraw> u know him i guess
<dipraw> pavlushka
<zaki> ha ha. :D 
<zaki> really? you are his brother?
<zaki> where he is now? dhaka? what about the release party?
<dipraw> yes, He is my cousin, yes.
<dipraw> we were there, :p
<zaki> how is it?
<zaki> pics?
<zaki> any link?
<dipraw> not bad, but No Ubuntu LoCo member came.
<dipraw> except us
<zaki> oh.
<dipraw> no we did not uploaded any photo yet
<dipraw> gotta go , see ya.
<zaki> oky. :)
<Saiful> hello...........
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<pavlushka> Hello NaSb!
<pavlushka> How are you guys?
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> and NaSb 
<NaSb> pavlushka hello fine
<NaSb> Kilos ^_^
<pavlushka> yep, me too, thanks!
<Kilos> ok ty just sad, storm killed my 64bit desktop pc
<NaSb> :( :o
<pavlushka> Kilos: how much is the damage?
<Kilos> motherboard i think
<Kilos> wont even show bios
<pavlushka> Kilos: The cpu gets power, The Fan moves?
<Kilos> yes
<pavlushka> O boy, :
<Kilos> drives spin up and mouse light shows but not bios 
<pavlushka> checked the monitor separately?
<pavlushka> you can attach the monitor to your Laptop and can check if it functions ok.
<Kilos> monitor works on my 32bit pc
<Kilos> the led that flashes when cpu working doesnt flash
<pavlushka> oops, may be its the motherboard as you guessed,
<Kilos> i just hope the cpu is still ok
<Kilos> then ill trybuild up another motherboard i have here
<pavlushka> me too.
<pavlushka> cool.
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> be good
<NaSb> pavlushka: Did you used it? 
<NaSb> <pavlushka>
<pavlushka> NaSb: which one?
<NaSb> https://dolphin-emu.org/
<pavlushka> NaSb: no I haven't used that and almost have no idea about that.
<Kilos> pavlushka when you going home
<pavlushka> within friday
<Kilos> are you enjoying yourself
<Kilos> eating too much
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<pavlushka> Night Kilos feeling sleepy ate too much
<Kilos> haha sleep tight lad
#ubuntu-bd 2017-05-08
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos- :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-05-09
<RemonShai> hi Nahiyan vai....!
<RemonShai> welcome pavlushka- 
<pavlushka-> welcome Remonshai
<pavlushka-> and thanks
<RemonShai> pavlushka-, উবুন্টুতে default photo viewer হিসেবে shotwell থাকে, তাই না ?
<pavlushka-> depends on the Ubuntu flavor.
<pavlushka-> but on the base distro, it is shotwel
<RemonShai> ok :)
<pavlushka-> hello LjL
<LjL> hi
<RemonShai> lat´s starts LjL 
<LjL> RemonShai, pavlushka- is an op. have you told them about this, by any chance?
<RemonShai> pavlushka-, LjL wanted to set earthquack bot.
<LjL> actually, no, you did :P i only said i can provide it
<RemonShai> pavlushka-, what do you say ?
<RemonShai> LjL, wait plzzz
<LjL> sure
<pavlushka-> ping fossilizer
<RemonShai> LjL, I´m ready.... tell me the process....
<LjL> there is no process, i just need to do it
<LjL> if anything you need to tell me what sort of alerts you want (minimum magnitude, places)
<LjL> and also whether some of you here want personal alerts for the places you live in in PM
<LjL> then i can add those
<RemonShai> PM means ?
<LjL> private message
<LjL> for example, if you tell me you live in Dhaka, i can put that in Brainstorm, and if there is an earthquake near Dhaka, Brainstorm will warn you in private
<LjL> that is just optional
<RemonShai> Oh ... I understand.
<pavlushka-> cool
<LjL> to clarify: the bot can send general alerts for Bangladesh in the channel. bot if someone wants personalized messages, i will need to know where they live, because Brainstorm is a program that runs on my computer here.
<LjL> but worldwide alerts are also available at https://twitter.com/BrainstormBot and https://www.reddit.com/r/EEW/
<pavlushka-> wow
<LjL> yes, the world has a lot of earthquakes
<pavlushka> LjL: I think setting alart for Bangladesh might be enough, small country, earhquake shakes the whole country even it is in myanmar or in Nepal :)
<pavlushka> though the magnitude depends
<LjL> pavlushka, i suppose, in fact i was thinking maybe earthquakes in Nepal or such should be reported too, but that's a bigger country, so...
<LjL> yes. when Brainstorm reports in PM, it decides whether or not to report based on distance and (guessed) magnitude
<LjL> but when it reports in-channel, it will decide based on whether it's in the "Bangladesh" Flinn-Engdahl region
<LjL> (those are regions that seismologists divide the planet in for earthquakes)
<LjL> i am going to test it now, to know if it works and show what the alert will look like. those who subscribed on Twitter will get alert messages. there is no earthquake, it's a test.
<LjL> %quake 6.5 Dhaka
<Brainstorm> LjL, Simulating earthquake at (23.759, 90.379)... 
<Brainstorm> ⚠ ভূমিকম্প সতর্কতা / EARTHQUAKE WARNING for Bangladesh from SIMULATION! THIS IS A TEST! Nahiyan RemonShai
<pavlushka> LjL: though my location is at the North-most of Bangladesh, that is Panchagarh, but I guess the channel alert will do :)
<LjL> i scared RemonShai
<pavlushka> rofl
<LjL> pavlushka, besides, i had guessed that (from the Twitter subscription i got in Brainstorm's email)
<pavlushka> LOL
<LjL> hm, i should probably do the thing i normally do and set up two notifications instead of one, so that after the initial warning it gives the details about the earthquake
<pavlushka> I guess that's handy
<Brainstorm> LjL, End of simulation. 
<pavlushka> LjL: So, can you tell us a little about yourself? if that's ok with you :)
 * pavlushka is just curious
<LjL> i live in Italy, i have too much free time i spend making bots, and i technically used to be an op in this channel, funnily enough
<pavlushka> yep, kinda funny
<LjL> i wasn't really, but i was in the Ubuntu IRC council at one point, so i was the group contact for all of #ubuntu* on freenode
<LjL> i'm trying the alert again with the new and improved setup, this time i'll shake you pavlushka or otherwise i'll give RemonShai a nervous breakdown
<LjL> %geo Panchagarh
<Brainstorm> LjL, location: Panchagarh, Rangpur Division, Bangladesh (26.332, 88.556) 
<LjL> %quake 6.5 Panchagarh
<Brainstorm> LjL, Simulating earthquake at (26.332, 88.556)... 
<Brainstorm> ⚠ ভূমিকম্প সতর্কতা / EARTHQUAKE WARNING for India-Bangladesh Border Region from SIMULATION! THIS IS A TEST! 
<LjL> that took a while
<pavlushka> I though I would feel the shake.
<LjL> heh
<LjL> that took too long, to say it right. but at some point i'll try to improve performance by, like, getting it on a decent server
<pavlushka> so was sitting stiff on my chair 
<pavlushka> LjL: Goodluck with the bot.
<LjL> the idea is it can warn very early if it receives tweets about it, so even some tens of seconds of delay are quite bad
<pavlushka> point
<Brainstorm> LjL, End of simulation. 
<LjL> have you ever seen early earthquake warning at work in fancy countries like Japan?
<pavlushka> LjL: btw, you live in Italy but are you from Italy?
<LjL> yes
<LjL> i started writing this part of Brainstorm because we had a somewhat bad earthquake last summer (not where i live)
<pavlushka> aha
<LjL> well, many earthquakes. they seemed to never stop
<LjL> they haven't even fully stopped, but almost
<LjL> check out some Japanese efficiency https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXbonRpOS4Q
<u-la-la> [ Transmissão TV Japonesa no momento do terremoto / tsunami - YouTube ] - https://www.youtube.com
<pavlushka> impressive
<pavlushka> LjL: I guess you got another  Brainstorm's email alert!
<LjL> a certain bot, i suspect
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<LjL> bot follows bot
<pavlushka> LjL: it's called brotherhood
<LjL> bot-erhood
<pavlushka> yes, that's more specific
<LjL> by the way, i set the bot to report M4.8+ (but the warnings may come for lower magnitudes, it doesn't really know the magnitude when it goes all red)
<pavlushka> So we got five bots here in this channel including ChanServ 
<LjL> !botsnack | Brainstorm
<lubotu2`> Brainstorm: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<pavlushka> LjL: I guess your one is a yanobot derivetive 
<LjL> if by yanobot you mean jenni, that's correct
<LjL> although it was running on phenny originally
<pavlushka> I was about to correct myself, yes
<LjL> but same difference
<pavlushka> yes
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<LjL> not much more than the core is still jenni, though
<LjL> but one thing that's jenni and is probably a good idea to do...
<LjL> %blocks add nick lubotu2`
<Brainstorm> LjL: Successfully added block: lubotu2`
<LjL> %blocks add nick lubotu2
<Brainstorm> LjL: Successfully added block: lubotu2
<pavlushka> yeah
<LjL> ubuntulog_ is too quiet to be an issue
 * LjL stares at the silent spy
<pavlushka> LjL: you can even stare at the spying reports, lol
<LjL> oh, and i do
<LjL> trust me, i do
<LjL> especially in the past when i could use them against people who thought they knew better but didn't...
<LjL> %s ljl site:logs.ubuntu.com
<Brainstorm> LjL, 0 hits: http://www.erowid.org/general/submissions/links/reciprocal_links.php?tag=personal%20site (: Reciprocal Links) — http://www.erowid.org/devel/misc/index.rdf (http://www.erowid.org/devel/misc/index.rdf) — http://www.erowid.org/plants/syrian_rue/syrian_rue_info5.shtml (Psychoactive Vaults) [... want %more?]
<u-la-la> [ Erowid : Reciprocal Links ] - http://www.erowid.org
<LjL> that doesn't look like logs.ubuntu.com but ok
<LjL> oh that doesn't exist anymore
<LjL> %s ljl site:irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Brainstorm> LjL, 6840 hits: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/03/12/%23ubuntu-irc.html (/srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/03/12/#ubuntu …) — https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/01/20/%23ubuntu-irc.html (/srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/01/20/#ubuntu-irc.txt) — https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/11/18/%23ubuntu-irc.html (/srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/11/18/#ubuntu …) [... want %more?]
<u-la-la> [ Index of /2008/03/12 ] - https://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<u-la-la> [ Index of /2009/01/20 ] - https://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<u-la-la> [ Index of /2008/11/18 ] - https://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<LjL> that's a lot of me
<pavlushka> OK, I guess I got it :)
<pavlushka> LjL: So you retired yourself?
<LjL> some might say i was retired
<pavlushka> from those responsibilities you held?
<pavlushka> ok
<LjL> but well yeah i think i didn't show up again for the next IRC council election
<LjL> the "being retired" was a bit later
<pavlushka> LjL: and your interest in Bangladesh?
<LjL> pavlushka, none in particular, i knew Nahiyan from other channels, and he wanted me to bring the earthquake warnings to ##bangladesh
<LjL> the bot is in various region-specific places for warnings
<LjL> Remon saw it and thought it would be useful here as well
<LjL> oh one other thing Brainstorm does that you might find useful though
<LjL> %tr >bn hello
<Brainstorm> LjL, English to Bengali: ওহে কি অবস্থা (MyMemory) — হ্যালো (Google)
<LjL> %tr হ্যালো
<Brainstorm> LjL, Bengali to English: Hello (Google, MyMemory)
<LjL> aside from the earthquakes thing, Brainstorm was mostly made to do language stuff
<pavlushka> LjL: So it can make api calls to google.translate?
<LjL> pavlushka, it is a semi-official endpoint, not the official API because they have closed those down a fair bit. but that's why it also tries MyMemory and (for the languages it can) the open-source Apertium translator
<LjL> and Wikipedia for simple terms
<LjL> %tr <it >en terremoto
<Brainstorm> LjL, Italian to English: earthquake (Google, MyMemory) — Earthquake (Apertium, Wikipedia)
<LjL> i would like to make most of its features work from open-source things eventually
<LjL> but for now Google is kind of required for decent translation in many languages
<pavlushka> LjL: open-source is not always free, you mean to say free I guess.
<LjL> i mean to say open-source, which under the OSI definition means i can run, modify and redistribute the code with few restrictions, which is enough for me
<pavlushka> fair enough :0
<LjL> i see it as a distinction without a difference, to be honest, unless by "open-source" one includes things like Microsoft's "shared source"... but even *they* use a different term
#ubuntu-bd 2017-05-10
<pavlushka> Welcome Kilos (late) :)
 * pavlushka points to himself
<Kilos> lol hi pavlushka 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-05-11
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-05-14
<pavlushka> Helllo zaki :)
<pavlushka> Good day LjL 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-05-07
<royx117> salam pavl bhai 
<royx117> after long time 
<royx117> ??
<pavlushka> royx117: hello
<pavlushka> royx117: kmn asen?
<royx117> good now i am using linux mint 
<royx117> lot of thing i have to ask u 
<royx117> thats why i am searching u 
<royx117> Thank Allah that u r here :D
<royx117> :(
<pavlushka> royx117: So, what are you waiting for?
<royx117> for u :D
<pavlushka> i m listening :)
<royx117> now i am going out 
<royx117> i will be back 
<pavlushka> royx117: okay
<royx117> can u give ur time when u r here 
<royx117> ??
<pavlushka> royx117: sure
<maruf> thanks
<pavlushka> maruf: So are you able to write in BEngali?
<maruf> no
<pavlushka> maruf: ok, on this anydesk session, lets see if it works
#ubuntu-bd 2018-05-08
<royx117> salam pavl bhai 
<royx117> how r u ?
<royx117> here is my problem in kali runing on vertualbox can not upgrate
<royx117> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WK6BttYmGZ/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - https://paste.ubuntu.com
<royx117> ???
<pavlushka> hey zaki 
<zaki> ping
<zaki> কি অবস্থা !
<pavlushka> এইতো
<pavlushka> zaki: vm এ parabola-openrc with gui নিয়ে পরীক্ষা করছি
<pavlushka> zaki: openrc বহুত ভেজাল, systemd এর মত না
#ubuntu-bd 2018-05-11
<pavlushka> hey zaki o/
<zaki> hello
<zaki> how are you doing?
<zaki> pavlushka, ping
<pavlushka> zaki: I am good, installed the ubuntumate1804, I love it.
<zaki> wow
<zaki> কেমন পারফর্মেন্স ?
<pavlushka> zaki: আমার কাছে মনে হইসে কিছুটা xfce4 স্টাইলের কিন্তু চমৎকার, আর পারফর্মেন্সও চমৎকার
<zaki> good 
<pavlushka> zaki: mate upstream এর চেয়ে ubuntumate অনেক বেশি innovative মনে হয় অামার
<pavlushka> zaki: coz I use both
<zaki> you talking about mate theme?
<pavlushka> zaki: I am talking about mate DE
<zaki> I am more oh
<zaki> sorry
<pavlushka> zaki: np
<zaki> caja file manager
<zaki> Brisk menu 
<pavlushka> zaki: yeah
<pavlushka> zaki: Brisk menu is the best thing in mate1804
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka> zaki: I guess Brisk is a port from Solus (as it says)
<zaki> mate look like mix up of everything 
<pavlushka> zaki: not mate but Ubuntumate 1804
<zaki> ha ha
<pavlushka> zaki: mate is actually like gnome2
<zaki> now I'm happy with lubuntu
<pavlushka> zaki: as I have an machine upgrade, I started liking things more graphical :p
<pavlushka> s/an/a
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: zaki: as I have a machine upgrade, I started liking things more graphical :p
<zaki> :O 
<zaki> go for KDE :P 
<zaki> I was working on CentOS minimal edition last one week
<pavlushka> zaki: but sorry I tried KDE, it just has transparent and more animated desktop, not a whole different idea of a desktop
<zaki> just dark screen :|
<pavlushka> zaki: tried pantheon or deepin? they are not bad but..
<zaki> nah 
<zaki> পাইথন কেমন শিখলেন? কতদূর?  :D
<pavlushka> zaki: lol, dont ask, still c++ rev on going
<pavlushka> zaki: দৌড়ের উপর থাকলে হয়না, বুঝছেন
<zaki> ha ha
#ubuntu-bd 2018-05-12
<pavlushka> u-la-la: z4ki  is more frequent then ever ^^
<pavlushka> z4ki: back
<z4ki> what's happening there? 
<pavlushka> z4ki: wherw?
<pavlushka> s/wherw/where
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: z4ki: where?
<z4ki> ha ha
<pavlushka> z4ki: just a jumpy net may be
<z4ki> that's what I asked about :D 
<pavlushka> :D
<z4ki> how's everything? 
<z4ki> ঢাকায় আসছিলেন আর? 
<pavlushka> z4ki: better
<pavlushka> z4ki: না
#ubuntu-bd 2020-05-09
<pavlushka> zaki: you were missing from irc for a while.
